# Music of the Heart



## Skittle (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm just curious if anyone else has this happen to them. Certain bands or genres seem to speak to the heart, to the very soul. For me this is the Killers or Country. I don't know why the Killers talk so well to me or make me so happy or just make me think but they really do. Country I can understand since it holds most of my own beliefs and the like. Country and the Killers can get me out of a bad mood no matter how sad or how upset I am. There is just this soul calming effect.

Does anyone else get this with music? If so what bands, genres, specific songs?


----------



## Laze (Dec 9, 2008)

I can't help but listen to Porcupine Tree's _Deadwing_ and not get a bit drawn in. Something about that album really gets to me; can't really out my finger on it.

Whenever I listen to it, it's always from start to finish, I can't just up and start at any old point, or the whole experience seems ruined.


----------



## jagdwolf (Dec 9, 2008)

when im feeling depressed its hard rock
when im feeling normal its country

But to speak to my heart, Best of Bread.


----------



## Aden (Dec 9, 2008)

I also love bands like SikTh: Weird and technical, yet so full of raw emotion. Their first album especially.


----------



## the_ZJ (Dec 9, 2008)

Speaking to my heart?
Fuckin AMON AMARTH. Sometimes, if I am in the right mood, when I hear them, i go RAEEEEEG, but on a positive way. Better than coffee or anything else :O


----------



## Takun (Dec 9, 2008)

Modest Mouse...the one reason it has so many plays for me.


----------

